# mecanico confiable



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Al parecer, parece ser que nuestro amigo el hombre de bien Manolito (el mecánico de riders ajusco) ya no trabaja ahi. Era un muy buen mecánico, cobraba barato y si le sabia (y estaba a 2 min de mi casa habitación). Los de la tienda no saben/no quieren decir a donde se fue, entonces es hora de buscar un nuevo mecánico.

He visto que muchas veces mencionan a Abel de Soho Bikes, pero no se donde este su tienda. 

Sugerencias?? De preferencia alguno por el sur de la ciudad.

Gracias


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Al parecer, parece ser que nuestro amigo el hombre de bien Manolito (el mecánico de riders ajusco) ya no trabaja ahi. Era un muy buen mecánico, cobraba barato y si le sabia (y estaba a 2 min de mi casa habitación). Los de la tienda no saben/no quieren decir a donde se fue, entonces es hora de buscar un nuevo mecánico.
> 
> He visto que muchas veces mencionan a Abel de Soho Bikes, pero no se donde este su tienda.
> 
> ...


Hola! Creo que Abel acaba de poner su puesto en SNT, date una vuelta. Saludos


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

O tal vez es hora de comprar herramientas y aprender a tu mismo hacer la mecanica. Realmente no es nada dificil.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Pues el tal Manolito ya no estará ahi, pero el que se quedó en su lugar me ha salido bueno. Igual dale una oportunidad al chavo...

La opcion de comprar herramientas...no creo, hay herramientas especificas y caras que a uno no le conviene comprar, ademas la comodidad de llevar la bici y recogerla ya lista (como en mi caso, que la dejo un fin de semana y la recojo al siguiente) no tiene precio, si no tendria que usar los fines para hacerle al mecanico en vez de rodar.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

en experiencia cada vez q e tratado de arreglar algo complicado lo jodo mas y finalmente acaba en el mecanico la bici, este es un tema dificil lo de los mecanicos pero te puedo decir quien me a sido bueno y confiable, en transvision bikes en satelite jesus creo q el es el mejor, en teknobike polanco manolo muy bueno siempre y cuando este de buenas y te haga el favor de atenderte, una vez fui a bicimaniacos en narvarte no recuerdo el nombre del ,mecanico pero me arreglo mi desviador que segun otro mecanico no servia para nada y tenia q comprar uno nuevo y q por casualidad lo tenian en su tienda (tipico), hay uno pero creo q te va a quedar muy lejos queda por chiluca es una tienda que se llama ride and bikes y el tipo parece que si le sabe porque lo conocen todos los de la zona y hablan bien de el,por la zona del desierto de los leones en cuajimalpa pingos bikes a mi solo me cambio un desviador no puedo hablar mucho de ellos pero mucha gente dicen q son buenos, suerte.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

JackStephen said:


> La opcion de comprar herramientas...no creo, hay herramientas especificas y caras que a uno no le conviene comprar, ademas la comodidad de llevar la bici y recogerla ya lista (como en mi caso, que la dejo un fin de semana y la recojo al siguiente) no tiene precio, si no tendria que usar los fines para hacerle al mecanico en vez de rodar.


Ya es cuestion de enfoques... Yo prefiero comprar la herramienta. No toda la herramienta es especializada. Herramientas especiales solo tengo un extractor para cassette, el del eje de centro y ahora que me mude a una parte sin ciclismo, una prensa para las tazas de direccion.

En cuanto a darle mantenimiento a la cleta, el dia tiene 24hrs y prefiero meterle mano yo. Aparte, con mantenimiento normal te toma una limpieza de cadena, lubricacion y un chequeo general de tornillos si ruedas una o dos veces por semana. Una vez al mes, ajustes de baleros si son de conos y solo su inspeccion si son de baleros sellados. Y de ahi en adelante, pues lo demas, suspension, frenos, etc.

Obvio... ritmos mas fuertes de rodar (mas de dos veces por semana) y condiciones jodidas como lodo, polvo, agua, pues ya requerien algo mas serio mas seguido.

Solo llevo mi bici al taller por cosas relacioneadas con las ruedas. Eso no lo se hacer y la unica vez que lo intente fue con resultados catastroficos. Creo que vale la pena y nadie te va a cuidar mejor la bici que tu mismo.

Si ves la firma del RitoPC alguna vez lo dije con otras palabras... Es como acomodarte los calzones, alguien puede hacerlo, pero es mejor que lo hagas tu mismo.

Y tu 545... eres un webas. Ruedas mas o menos igual de seguido que yo y para estas alturas ya deberias saber ajustar un desviador!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Mecánico confiable ?...........uno mismo puede ser.*



Warp said:


> Ya es cuestion de enfoques... Yo prefiero comprar la herramienta.
> 
> En cuanto a darle mantenimiento a la cleta, el dia tiene 24hrs y prefiero meterle mano yo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> .. e incluso se de alguien que le puso aire a su amortiguador en la gasolinera .


priceless!!!!! ojalá hubiera foto:eekster:

Concuerdo con la mecánica, no es tan difícil, y si te gusta pues uno acaba encontrando el tiempo. Si no te gusta ni para que meterle.

En tu caso 545..... pues se trata de evaluar, tiempo (ehemmmm weba de hacerlo), vs gasto de que otro lo haga. Para la mayoría de las cosas no requieres una herramienta especifica ni conocimientos muy avanzados, y los cuates siempre te podemos prestar herramienta si la necesitas.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

En lo personal, pienso que lo que para unos es facil, para otros no. Creo que he visto mucho la onda de que arregralo tu mismo, que no es dificil, bla bla bla... la cosa es que a no todos nos gusta mucho o no le sabemos bien. Y nada mas el decir que es mejor hacerlo uno mismo no es siempre cierto. Las herramientas son en gran parte estandar, pero siempre hay una piezesita quenecita una herramienta quisquillosa, te acuerdas Warp? O purgar frenos, no todos tenemos las cosas o las sabemos hacer, o algo en la suspensión.. si hay cosas fáciles de hacer, pero otras dificiles, y no todos tienen el tiempo de hacerle de mecánico.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

yo por eso me mantengo old-school  frenos de disco mecanicos y V-Brakes y por supuesto cero suspension*...mis bicis solo van al mecanico cuando la weba es muuuuyy grande (lo cual sucede muy poco) o de plano no tengo la herramienta para hacer el trabajo.

* no se metan conmigo, esta es mi forma de decir que no tengo la lana para armarme una buena FS como la quisiera  :lol:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Las herramientas son en gran parte estandar, pero siempre hay una piezesita quenecita una herramienta quisquillosa, te acuerdas Warp?


Sip... en lo personal pienso que deberian colgar de los ... a los que diseñaron eso. Uno de los principios basicos de diseño mecanico es que debes evitar el uso de herramientas especiales al maximo... y la tapa de una suspension no es una pieza de dificil acceso o especial en ningun sentido. Tanto asi que al siguiente año empezaron a usar la herramienta para cassettes.

En fin, si. A veces se necesitan htas especiales, pero pues las vas comprando segun las necesites. No se requiere todo el arsenal de Park Tool para darle mtto a tu bici.

Coincido que es cuestion personal y respeto las opiniones de cada quien, pero creo fervientemente en que es mejor hacerlo uno mismo.


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

Pues yo si necesito de un buen mecanico, he visitado varios y no encuentro uno bueno y cofiable y ademas que no te diga que te tiene la bici en dos semanas y lo peor q vas por ella y no te la tiene.

Si es por el sur mejor, alguna recomendacion?


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

gerardo said:


> Pues yo si necesito de un buen mecanico, he visitado varios y no encuentro uno bueno y cofiable y ademas que no te diga que te tiene la bici en dos semanas y lo peor q vas por ella y no te la tiene.
> 
> Si es por el sur mejor, alguna recomendacion?


yo preguntaba porque un amigo compro un nuevo cuadro y queria que se lo armaran todo esta semana mientras el va a la escuela. lo acabamos dejando en riders ajusco, y le van a cobrar 300 pesos por todo , con servicio y armado de 1 rueda. bastante bien diria yo


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

"armado de 1 rueda..."

un poco relacionado con el mismo tema...preguntome yo...si voy con mis Rines y Hubs nuevos a una tienda aqui en Mex, ellos deberian tener/conseguir los spokes (double butted, wheelsmith /dt swiss) y armarme la rueda o yo deberia ir a la tienda tambien con los spokes a la medida que necesito?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Depende de tu tienda, por lo general ellos te pueden conseguir los spokes, y a veces si compras los spokes no te cobran el armado. Lo más probable es que no tengan todos las marcas ni todos los modelos a la mano.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

martinsillo said:


> "armado de 1 rueda..."
> 
> un poco relacionado con el mismo tema...preguntome yo...si voy con mis Rines y Hubs nuevos a una tienda aqui en Mex, ellos deberian tener/conseguir los spokes (double butted, wheelsmith /dt swiss) y armarme la rueda o yo deberia ir a la tienda tambien con los spokes a la medida que necesito?


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Depende, hay tiendas que tienen rayos de todas las medidas y de varias marcas .

Si los rayos son muy específicos , va a estar cañón conseguirlos en una tienda , mejor con el distribuidor .

Si ya sabes la medida , mejor .

Saludos.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

545cu4ch said:


> Al parecer, parece ser que nuestro amigo el hombre de bien Manolito (el mecánico de riders ajusco) ya no trabaja ahi. Era un muy buen mecánico, cobraba barato y si le sabia (y estaba a 2 min de mi casa habitación). Los de la tienda no saben/no quieren decir a donde se fue, entonces es hora de buscar un nuevo mecánico.
> 
> He visto que muchas veces mencionan a Abel de Soho Bikes, pero no se donde este su tienda.
> 
> ...


El "Juanito" es buen mecanico en lo general, nunca me ha quedado mal, pero solo se que va los domingos al Ajusco con el Gonzalo (es facil distinguir al gonzalo, su puesto de chucherias, es decir, piezas, bicis, casco, y demas) siempre esta los domingos. La ultima vez le pedi al "Gonz" que me diera un mantenimiento completo incluido el cambio de aceite el fork, no se si se lo avento Juanito, pero quedo de lujo mi bici, no se la vuelvo a llevar a los de polanco..

El chavo que siempre se me olvida el nombre, el we con la carpa de Merida, un flaquito muy callado, ese wey tambien es muy bueno :thumbsup:

concuerdo con Warp, aunque desafortunadamente no todo el mundo tiene el billete o peor aun el espacio y el tiempo para hacerla de grease monkey..


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

que tal, pues yo también soy de la idea de que hay que ir comprando la herramienta y a lo que uno le intelige pues le metemos mano, a lo que no pues al mecanico, el problema es que en la ciudad donde vivo ni siquiera saben calibrar unos frenos de disco, ni instalarlos, se quedaron en puro v-brake, les preguntas por x refacción y ni siquiera saben que es, ellos arreglan puras bicis de las que venden en el super, asi que si cambio de cuadro me toca a mi armarlo de pe a pa, lo que si no se me da es alinear los rines, y con las suspensiones ni siquiera se por donde se empiezan a desarmar para el mantenimiento, ni el sistema hidraulico de ahi en delante algunas cosas si me las aviento.......


----------

